# union rig electricians



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

tduncanlu1077 said:


> does anyone out there have any experience with the oil industry. particularly union labor on oil platforms. i may apply for a position on one, would mentioning the ibew be a bad idea?


 
I worked on platform Eureka operated by Shell Western Exploration & Production Inc. And platform Ester run by Chevron. Don't ever mention being a Union Avocate to management before you get hired. Besides the IBEW had nothing to do with the Oil industry here. Everyone who was hourly belonged to the OCAW - Oil Chemical & Atomic Workers Union


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Oil companies want the knowledge...they just don't want somebody dragging in a socialist agenda. Some of my best jobs, and some of my worst jobs, have been with oil companies. Like any industry, it depends on who the management team is. 

Been a long time ago, but we even got production bonuses when they were developing certain fields up in Prudhoe. Tax breaks were serious business "back in the day" for oil companies flowing a barrel of oil into the Alaska pipeline.

If you can get the door open, there's some good money in the game.:thumbsup:


----------

